# Mr Peak Oil Dies - Matthew Simmons



## Mr Z (18 August 2010)

I for one learned a lot from this guy and will miss his take on the international energy scene.

Love him or loath him he was an effective champion of a rising issue.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matthew_Simmons


----------

